# Boost Controller and Pop-Off Valve question



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

My Z(88T) is in the shop right now getting a Boost Controller and Pop-off Valve installed and I was wondering, is there is a factory Pop-off valve?

and if there is, do I need to disable it?

I heard soomewhere that there is a factory one thats goes off at 8PSI. 

If there is a factory relief valve, wouldnt it need to be disabled for any boost over its factory setting?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Have a good weekend fellas!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes, there is a factory Pop off valve. Mine went off at around 10 psi. It's pretty easy to remove and block the port, that's the only way to get past 8-10 psi. 

I'm assuming you are having a Blow-off valve installed, not a pop-off valve?


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

it is a POV. 

http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=10-2131&Category_Code=PTC02D

i'd rather set it rather than shimming the spring, but thats just me.

i heard there is no stock BOV on Z31's. (but don't know for sure)

I just wanted to know if there is anything from the factory that relives boost pressure. because if i have a boost controller i'd like to make sure it(BOV, POV, ?) was disabled or set higher.

thanks in advance.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

ddigital99 said:


> it is a POV.
> 
> http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=10-2131&Category_Code=PTC02D
> 
> ...


BOV and POV are two entirely different things. POV goes off when you overboost, an a BOV goes off as you shift. The Z31T has no stock BOV.


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> BOV and POV are two entirely different things. POV goes off when you overboost, an a BOV goes off as you shift. The Z31T has no stock BOV.


how about a stock POV?

does the Z31 have one?

and if it does, should it be diabled when the Boost Control and aftermarket POV are installed?

just wondering. i dont want go through all this and find out there is a POV set to 8PSI from the factory, especially if i want to run 10 from time to time.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

run 12 psi, and plug the POV hole with a plug from an NA Z31 intake manifold, or get a 1 inch NPT plug from any hardware store, it's about $1.

If you are automatic (I hope not) you don't need a BOV, you will not get any faster.

run a pinch higher fuel pressure as well. You will want an ajustable FPR.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

where is the stock pov located


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> where is the stock pov located


Front passenger side of the upper intake manifold. You can't miss it.


----------

